# please HELP !!



## steph ! (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey there !
I am using Windows ME (its my mum's computer with all her business files on here - so she'd kill me at the thought of something wrong with her comp! Shes gone away for the week) My first problem; my friend was staying with me for the week and while i was at work yesterday he went online (when i told him not to). when i came home and switched on the computer, the wallpaper was black and says: "Your computer is in Danger! Windows Security Center has detected spyware/adware infection! It is strongly recommended to use special antispyware tools to prevent data loss." On startup a program called "Malware Alarm" started to run and was in the status bar. I deleted that though, i think it has gone coz i searched the system and it wasnt found. Also in my status bar is a red circle with a white cross, when i hover over it, it says "Your computer is infected" This computer has been working well for years, never had any problem or virus like this. We have nortons anti virus. I have tried looking at other posts to be able to fix this, but ive had no luck. I've tried CW shredder, About Buster..

Here is my Hijack This log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:20:44 AM, on 06/06/06
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIS630_V1.05\UTILITY\3D\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PELMICED.EXE
C:\IBMTOOLS\APTEZBTN\APTEZBP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SM56HLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CTFMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\XPUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CASIO\PHOTO LOADER\PLAUTO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER\MPLAYER2.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2E65A557-173C-4DE9-860B-28FC5CACA542} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Zango Toolbar - {EA0D26BD-9029-431A-86E0-83152D67828A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZANGO PROGRAMS\ZANGO TOOLBAR\ZANGOTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\Program Files\SiS630_V1.05\utility\3d\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AAAKEYBOARD] c:\windows\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 C:\WINDOWS\INF\KBDCLEAN.INF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] PELMICED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEZBProc] c:\ibmtools\aptezbtn\aptezbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZIBMACC] c:\windows\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 C:\WINDOWS\INF\ZIBMACC.INF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows update loader] C:\Windows\xpupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MalwareAlarm] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MALWAREALARM\MalwareAlarm.exe
O4 - Startup: Photo Loader supervisory.lnk = C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\PLAUTO.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .aiff: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.creative.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://spaces.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.p0rt2.com
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.telstra.com/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat 1.3 - http://cs8.chat.sc5.yahoo.com/c174/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {64311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457} - file://c:\eied_s7.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193457} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193458} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-622221193458} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-615111193427} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/epl7.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193429} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/_ipsec_.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193423} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/777.cab
O16 - DPF: {8FCDF9D9-A28B-480F-8C3D-581F119A8AB8} (MediaGatewayX) - http://static.zangocash.com/cab/Zango/ie/bridge-c8.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DECEAAA2-370A-49BB-9362-68C3A58DDC62} (SAIX) - http://static.zangocash.com/cab/Zan...858ddc2e736e:e3eb4becbb5c1ba39dd084361d36488e
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab

Any help would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try online scaners

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest


----------



## steph ! (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks happyrck, however both didnt work  can any one help ?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

* *Click here* to download *Webroot SpySweeper*.

(It's a 2 week trial.)

* Click the Free Trial link under "SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits

o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.

* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

Also post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## steph ! (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, 
Just got rid of a virus i think, thanks to Cheeseball81. The black virus warning desktop went and so did the red and white cross in the status bar  If someone could check my HJT log that would be great !!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:39:46 PM, on 07/06/06
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIS630_V1.05\UTILITY\3D\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PELMICED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\IBMTOOLS\APTEZBTN\APTEZBP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SM56HLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CTFMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CASIO\PHOTO LOADER\PLAUTO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\WRSSSDK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER\MPLAYER2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2E65A557-173C-4DE9-860B-28FC5CACA542} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\Program Files\SiS630_V1.05\utility\3d\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AAAKEYBOARD] c:\windows\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 C:\WINDOWS\INF\KBDCLEAN.INF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] PELMICED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AEZBProc] c:\ibmtools\aptezbtn\aptezbp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZIBMACC] c:\windows\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 C:\WINDOWS\INF\ZIBMACC.INF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTRegRun] C:\WINDOWS\CTRegRun.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBROOT\SPY SWEEPER\SPYSWEEPER.EXE" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Photo Loader supervisory.lnk = C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\PLAUTO.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .aiff: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.creative.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://spaces.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.p0rt2.com
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.telstra.com/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat 1.3 - http://cs8.chat.sc5.yahoo.com/c174/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {64311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457} - file://c:\eied_s7.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193457} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193458} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-622221193458} - file://c:\ex.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-615111193427} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/epl7.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193429} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/_ipsec_.cab
O16 - DPF: {33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193423} - http://www.www2.p0rt2.com/files/777.cab
O16 - DPF: {8FCDF9D9-A28B-480F-8C3D-581F119A8AB8} (MediaGatewayX) - http://static.zangocash.com/cab/Zango/ie/bridge-c8.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DECEAAA2-370A-49BB-9362-68C3A58DDC62} (SAIX) - http://static.zangocash.com/cab/Zan...858ddc2e736e:e3eb4becbb5c1ba39dd084361d36488e
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start a new thread for the same problem. I have merged them both together. Please continue all replies in this thread only.

Thank you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *KillBox*.

Save it to your desktop.
*DO NOT* run it yet. We will use it later.

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------

